# looking for used 4 wheeler



## sweatyspartan (May 24, 2004)

im looking for a four wheeler at a decent price. I dont care if it needs a little work, as that is not a problem. I did check in the other forums and i figured i would make a post here and maybe you guys could pass on the word to anyone you might know.


----------



## onebad800 (Apr 28, 2003)

I have a old 230 quadsport I bought for just riding to and from the stand. Its not been ran except my brother originally bought it 5-6 yrs ago and rode it but he said it smoked alot so I cleaned it all up but never had a chance to check the motor out, supposedly the previous owner put a new piston/rings and I'm guessing he put the rings on reverse so It would smoke alot? Anyhow I just want the $500 I had into it , also have a extra set of wheels and tires stock. sterling hts, mi

586-446-8772

Frank


----------

